# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Διώρυγες  (Canals) >  Διώρυγα του Παναμά (Panama Canal)

## mastrokostas

Πολύ όμορφη εμπειρία , αλλά και παρά πολλές ώρες standby !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το κανάλι της αμαρτίας



Το μεγαλεπήβολο και, για πολλούς, αμφιλεγόμενο σχέδιο διαπλάτυνσης της Διώρυγας του Παναμά εγκαινιάστηκε και επισήμως, την Δευτέρα, από τον πρόεδρο του Παναμά, Μαρτίν Τορίχος. 

Μεταξύ των «υψηλών» προσκεκλημένων που παρίσταντο στην τελετή -η προετοιμασία της οποίας στοίχισε τη ζωή ενός εργάτη, μία μέρα πριν- ήταν και ο πρώην πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ Τζίμι Κάρτερ, ο οποίος και δήλωσε «περήφανος» για το έργο. 

Η κοινή εμφάνιση Τορίχος-Κάρτερ είχε, βεβαίως, σαφή συμβολική σημασία: τριάντα χρόνια πριν, ο τελευταίος είχε συνυπογράψει με τον πατέρα του πρώτου, τον δικτάτορα Ομάρ Τορίχος, την περίφημη συνθήκη για την παραχώρηση του ελέγχου της διώρυγας, η οποία περιήλθε στη δικαιοδοσία του Παναμά μόλις το 1999.

Το σχέδιο διαπλάτυνσης της διώρυγας, μέσω της οποίας πραγματοποιείται το 5% του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου, πρόκειται να διπλασιάσει τη χωρητικότητα του καναλιού, ενώ θα επιτρέψει την ταυτόχρονη άνοδο και κάθοδο των διερχόμενων πλοίων. Το κόστος του έργου, που αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί ώς το 2015, ανέρχεται στα 5,25 δισ. δολάρια. 

Οπως ισχυρίζονται οι ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές του έργου -δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση, ορισμένα πολιτικά κόμματα και, βεβαίως, σύσσωμη η επιχειρηματική κοινότητα-, η διαπλάτυνση θα δώσει τεράστια ώθηση στην οικονομία της χώρας και θα δημιουργήσει χιλιάδες νέες θέσεις εργασίας. 

Από την άλλη, οι επικριτές του έργου θεωρούν ότι το όλο εγχείρημα είναι περισσή πολυτέλεια για μια χώρα όπου το 40% ζει σε συνθήκες ένδειας. Δεν τους είναι αμελητέος και ο παράγοντας περιβάλλον: λόγω της επέκτασης αναμένεται να ανέβουν τα επίπεδα άλατος στη λίμνη Γατούν, από την οποία διέρχεται η διώρυγα, με άγνωστες προς το παρόν συνέπειες. Το έργο, πάντως αποφασίστηκε με δημοψήφισμα τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο. 

Το «ναι» επικράτησε πανηγυρικά με ποσοστό 78%, παρ' ότι το 60% των ψηφοφόρων δεν πλησίασε καν τις κάλπες.

Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι περίπου τα δύο τρίτα της συνολικής διακίνησης αγαθών προέρχεται από -ή έχει αποδέκτη- τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, ενώ δεύτερα σε συχνότητα έρχονται τα κινεζικά πλοία. 

Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, ο Τορίχος έχει ήδη διαπραγματευθεί συμφωνία ελεύθερου εμπορίου με την κυβέρνηση Μπους, για την οποία και ελπίζει ότι θα λάβει σύντομα την έγκριση του Κογκρέσου.



ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΛΕΜΠΡΕΝ

_ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΗ - 09/09/2007_
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...007,id=7912976

----------


## mastrokostas

*Which was the first vessel to transit the Panama Canal**?*
Officially, the SS Ancon inaugurated the Panama Canal on its first transit on August 15th, 1914. However, the first transit of a vessel through the canal, as part of its routine job, was made by the Alexandre La Valley crane on January 7th, 1914, when it went through the Pedro Miguel Locks - without ceremony.

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά ήταν τόσο όμορφα η εγώ τα έβλεπα όμορφα . Πάντως ήταν μια εμπειρία που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ.

----------


## ktmakis

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!
Τσιμα-τσιμα χωράνε τα καράβια !!! :grin:

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι παλαιοί ναυτικοί τις έλεγαν λεκάνες .Εγώ της είδα ποιο πολύ να μοιάζουν με μόνιμες δεξαμενές ναυπηγείων .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ακριβώς σα δεξαμενές δουλέυουν ώστε να ανυψώνεται το πλοίο μέχρι την τεχνητή λίμνη και να ξανακατεβαίνει. Μια και τα υψόμετρα δεν βοηθούσαν για να γίνει εκσκαφή στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας. Ο εμπνευστής της διώρυγας του Σουέζ είχε αρχίσει να κατασκευάζει τη διώρυγα στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας αλλά απέτυχε και ανέλαβαν οι αμερικάνοι.
Όσο για το μέγεθος οι διαστάσεις αυτών των δεξαμενών περιοριζουν το μέγεθος των πλοίων που μπορούν να περάσουν τη διώρυγα για αυτά και ορίζονται σαν Panamax. Οι μέγιστες διαστάσεις ενός πλοίου για να περάσει τη διώρυγα είναι βύθισμα 12,0 m, πλάτος 32,2 m, μήκος 289,6 m.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και αλλες πορτες.


Τα λεγόμενα τρενάκια, μιας και κινούνται σε ράγες .Υπάρχουν δυο πλωρα δεξιά και αριστερά και δυο πρίμα. Αυτά τραβούν το βαπόρι από δεξαμενή σε δεξαμενή και το συγκρατούν παράλληλα .

----------


## elpida

exei kai poly oraia video sto site: you tube.com

----------


## elpida

:Surprised: 
Construction of the Panama Canal was one of the largest and most difficult engineering projects ever undertaken. It has had an enormous impact on shipping between the Pacific and Atlantic oceans [1].

----------


## caterina75

Live Cam από το κανάλι

----------


## Asterias

H webcamera είναι απίστευτη...

----------


## Morgan

> H webcamera είναι απίστευτη...


apisteyto einai na pernaei vapori ths etaireias sou kai na to vlepeis - na vlepeis to sinialo, na pairneis ton ploiarxo kai na toy milas thn idia stigmh....
ontws apisteyto

----------


## Asterias

Τέλειο...! α ρε τεχνολογία...! Είναι πολύ όμορφο όλο το thread.

----------


## mastrokostas

Πηγη:http://www.webshots.com/

----------


## mastrokostas

Από ένα δικό μου πέρασμα από την διώρυγα, με ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι .


πηγη:mastrokostas

----------


## 2nd mate

τι μου θυμηζεις τωρα mastrokosta...απο τις ωραιοτερες εμπειριες της καριερας ενος ναυτικου ειναι το περασμα του παναμα οσο κουραστικο και αν ειναι.και βεβαια το κορυφαιο ειναι να βρισκεται στη διπλανη δεξαμενη απο αυτη που ειναι το βαπορι σου, καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο... :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν και έχει παρά πολλές ώρες  stand by , νομίζω ότι ναυτικός ,που δεν έχει περάσει από εκεί, έχει χάσει πολύ όμορφες εικόνες .

----------


## kalypso

panama1.jpg

panama4.jpg



άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες από τον Παναμά!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1819
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1820
> 
> 
> 
> άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες από τον Παναμά!


Το *Royal Odyssey* !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nektarios15

Είναι το Royal Odyssey της Royal Cruise Line?(Παναγόπουλος) Είναι το πλοίο μου!

----------


## 2nd mate

σε ενα απο τα δικα μου περασματα πριν 12 χρονια, το 1996 με γκαζαδικο του Περατικου (αυτος που δολοφονηθηκε απο την 17Νοεμβρη).
Eagle.jpg

----------


## leopoldo4

Τα ωραιότερα περάσματα ήτανε όταν είχαμε προορισμό την Βuenaventura.

----------


## Baggeliq

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ....

Στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και συγκεκριμένα το έτος 1903 αποσπάστηκε ένα κομμάτι της Κολομβίας, χώρα που είχε ιδρυθεί από τον απελευθερωτή της λατινικής Αμερικής Simon Bolivar (Μπολίβαρ, 1783-1830), και αμέσως αναγνωρίστηκε από τις ΗΠΑ ως ανεξάρτητο κράτος με το όνομα _Παναμάς_. Ως αντάλλαγμα και προφανώς στο πλαίσιο προϋπάρχοντος σχεδίου ανέθεσε η κυβέρνηση του νέου κράτους στις ΗΠΑ να κατασκευάσουν μία διώρυγα που θα ένωνε τον Ατλαντικό με τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό και διαπερνά τη χώρα. 
       Η ιστορία της διέλευσης του Παναμά αρχίζει τον 16ο αιώνα με τον Ισπανό τυχοδιώκτη Vasco Nunes de Balboa (Μπαλμπόα, 1475-1517), ο οποίος το έτος 1513 άφησε στην ανατολική ακτή τα πλοία και τους συναδέλφους του και προχώρησε στη ζούγκλα της άγνωστης χώρας για να βρει κάποια &#171;ινδική πόλη&#187;. Μετά από εξοντωτικό ποδαρόδρομο μέσα από τη δύσβατη ζούγκλα έφτασε η αποδεκατισμένη ομάδα σ’ ένα ύψωμα της δυτικής ακτής και είδε μπροστά της μια τεράστια θαλάσσια επιφάνεια. Απογοητευμένοι γύρισαν, όσοι επιβίωσαν, στους αναμένοντες συντρόφους τους και ο Μπαλμπόα τους ανακοίνωσε περίλυπος ότι δεν συνάντησαν τίποτα από τις Ινδίες, εκεί στην άλλη άκρη βρήκαν &#171;θάλασσα, μόνο θάλασσα!&#187; Είχε ανακαλύψει ως πρώτος Ευρωπαίος τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό και δεν το κατάλαβε, γιατί ήταν πεπεισμένος ότι ο Κολόμβος είχε αποβιβαστεί το 1492 στη δυτική πλευρά των Ινδιών.
       Το έτος 1523 διατύπωσε ο Ισπανός βασιλιάς Κάρολος Ε’ (1500-1558) την ιδέα, όταν είχαν πλέον συνειδητοποιήσει οι πάντες ότι είχε ανακαλυφθεί μια νέα ήπειρος πολύ μακριά από τις Ινδίες, να κατασκευαστεί στη στενή λουρίδα του σημερινού Παναμά μια διώρυγα μεταξύ Ατλαντικού και Ειρηνικού Ωκεανού. Αν και έγιναν τεχνικές μελέτες για την υλοποίηση αυτής της ιδέας, δεν ευοδώθηκαν οι προσπάθειες, τόσο λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων, όσο και λόγω περιορισμένων εμπορικών κινήσεων στην περιοχή. 
       Έκτοτε και μέχρι το 19ο αιώνα υπήρξαν επανειλημμένα ιδέες για ένα κανάλι, αλλά αυτές φάνηκε να αποκτούν πιθανότητες υλοποίησης, όταν ανακαλύφθηκαν στη δεκαετία του 1840 κοιτάσματα χρυσού στην Καλιφόρνια και η σύνδεση ανατολικής και δυτικής ακτής των ΗΠΑ μέσω της ίδιας της χώρας ήταν τότε ιδιαίτερα επισφαλείς (συγκρούσεις με Ινδιάνους, περιορισμένο οδικό δίκτυο κλπ.) Τελική ώθηση για την υλοποίηση αυτού του τεχνικού έργου έδωσε η κατασκευή και λειτουργία της διώρυγας του Σουέζ. Το 1876 συγκροτήθηκε μια γαλλική εταιρία που είχε επικεφαλής τον ίδιο Λεσέψ, ο οποίος είχε μελετήσει και κατασκευάσει τη διώρυγα του Σουέζ. Το έτος 1878 έλαβε η εταιρία την άδεια για έναρξη εργασιών από την κυβέρνηση της Κολομβίας και στο χρονικό διάστημα 1881-1889 εκτελέστηκαν έργα διανοίξεως, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων πέθαναν από εργατικά ατυχήματα, κίτρινο πυρετό και ελονοσία περί τους 22.000 ανθρώπους, δηλαδή 7,5 άνθρωποι την ημέρα. 

_Αριστερά:_ Χάρτης του παναμά και θέση της διώρυγας, _Δεξιά:_ Ελκτικά οχήματα σε οδοντωτές τροχιές για διάπλευση της διώρυγας
(_Με πάτημα στη φωτογραφία παρουσιάζονται περισσότερες φωτογραφίες και ένα βίντεο από τη λειτουργία της διώρυγας._)                           
                              Προγραμματισμένη ήταν μια διώρυγα μήκους περί τα 73 km, αλλά οι κακές συνθήκες εργασίας στις ελώδεις περιοχές και η κακή χρηματοδότηση του έργου δυσκόλευαν πολύ τις πρόοδο των εργασιών. Ο Λεσέψ αναπροσάρμοσε τα σχέδια και συμφώνησε να ετοιμάσει μια διώρυγα μέχρι το έτος 1890. Ο κακός προγραμματισμός, τα πολλαπλά τεχνικά προβλήματα και η ελλιπής μελέτη του υπεδάφους, αλλά και τα συνεχή σκάνδαλα διαφθοράς οδήγησαν το έτος 1890 στη διακοπή των εργασιών, όταν είχε κατασκευαστεί μόλις το ένα έκτο τους συνολικού μήκους. Αποδείχθηκε τελικά ότι οι εργασίες σε μια στεγνή και επίπεδη έρημο, όπως αυτή στην Αίγυπτο, ήταν πολύ καλύτερο πεδίο εργασιών από το ανώμαλο και ελώδες έδαφος στη ζούγκλα του Παναμά.       Τα υπολείμματα της εταιρίας που κατασκεύαζε τη διώρυγα αγοράστηκαν για σχετικά μικρό ποσόν από την κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ, η οποία μέχρι τότε δεν είχε παρουσιάσει ικανοποιητικά σχέδια για την υλοποίηση αυτού του έργου. Σημαντικό εμπόδιο στη συμμετοχή των ΗΠΑ ήταν μέχρι τότε ο ανταγωνισμός από πλευράς ενδιαφερομένων για ένα άλλο σχέδιο για τη δημιουργία διώρυγας στη Νικαράγουα. Τελικά συμφώνησαν οι  κυβερνήσεις ΗΠΑ και Κολομβίας για τη συνέχιση των έργων του Λεσέψ. Όταν όμως το 1903 έφτασε η εποχή να υπογραφούν οι συμφωνίες, η κυβέρνηση της Κολομβίας υπαναχώρησε, οπότε η κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ μεθόδευσε την πραξικοπηματική απόσπαση του σημερινού Παναμά από την Κολομβία και την ανακήρυξη ανεξάρτητου κράτους.
       Αμέσως σχεδόν άρχισαν οι εργασίες κατασκευής που κράτησαν περίπου 11 χρόνια και το έτος 1914 πέρασε από το κανάλι το πρώτο πλοίο*.*  όμως η επίσημη έναρξη λειτουργίας πραγματοποιήθηκες έξι χρόνια αργότερα. Με την κατασκευή αυτής της διώρυγας καταργήθηκε μια διαδρομή 26.000 km γύρω από τη νότια Αμερική και μίκρυνε τη θαλάσσια διαδρομή από τη Νέα Υόρκη στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο στα 10.000 km. Η ίδια η διώρυγα έχει σήμερα μήκος λίγο μεγαλύτερο από 80 km και εξισορροπεί μια ασήμαντη  υψομετρική διαφορά μεταξύ Ειρηνικού και Ατλαντικού Ωκεανού μόλις 24 cm. Το εσωτερικό της χώρας βρίσκεται όμως περί τα 26 μέτρα υψηλότερα από τη στάθμη της θάλασσας και αυτή η διαφορά εξισορροπείται με 3 δεξαμενές. 
       Η διέλευση της διώρυγας διαρκεί με κανονικές συνθήκες 8-10 ώρες και για το σκοπό αυτό σύρονται τα πλοία από οδοντωτούς σιδηροδρόμους εκατέρωθεν του καναλιού. Το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό βύθισμα των πλοίων που διέρχονται από τη διώρυγα είναι 12 μέτρα. Επειδή δε με τη σταδιακή μεγέθυνση των σκαφών, ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτά δεν μπορεί να εισέλθει στις δεξαμενές της διώρυγας, κατασκευάζονται ειδικά στενά σκάφη (_Panamax_ ή _PanMax_), κυρίως για μεταφορά εμποροκιβωτίων (containers) με μοναδικό προορισμό την διεκπεραίωση του εμπορίου μέσω της διώρυγας του Παναμά. 
       Στις αρχές του 21ου αιώνα απασχολούνταν στη ζώνη της διώρυγας περί τους 8.000 ανθρώπους. Από την αρχή λειτουργίας της διώρυγας του Παναμά το έτος 1920, μέχρι το έτος 2005, πέρασαν από αυτό το υδάτινο διάδρομο σχεδόν 900.000 πλοία. Αυτός ο ρυθμός διελεύσεων αναμένεται να αυξηθεί στο βαθμό που αυξάνεται το εμπόριο της ανατολικής πλευράς των ΗΠΑ με την Κίνα, την Ιαπωνία και τις λοιπές χώρες της ανατολικής Ασίας. Γι’ αυτό μελετώνται σχέδια για μία νέα διώρυγα ή για βελτίωση των εγκαταστάσεων που λειτουργούν τώρα.

       Η διαμόρφωση και ο προσανατολισμός της στενής λουρίδας γης που αποτελεί το κράτος του  Παναμά οδηγεί στην αξιοπερίεργη κατάσταση, το &#171;ανατολικό&#187; άκρο της διώρυγας στον Ατλαντικό να βρίσκεται δυτικότερα από το &#171;δυτικό&#187; άκρο της στον Ειρηνικό. Έτσι, ένα πλοίο που έρχεται από τον Ατλαντικό, πλέει πάνω στη διώρυγα ανατολικά για να καταλήξει στον Ειρηνικό και αντίστροφα.



Πηγη : http://sfrang.com

----------


## scoufgian

εδω παραθετουμε αυτουσια ,την εκδοση του Lloyd's για το μηνα Δεκεμβριο.εχει πληρες αφιερωμα τοσο στο παλιο οσο και στο νεο καναλι του παναμα.θερμες ευχαριστιες στο φιλο leo που μας εδωσε την ευκαιρια να το παρουσιασουμε στο foroum μας. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2926

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ καλό με αρκαετά στοιχεία και ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις. Σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Apollo

Η πρωτη φορα που ειδα κροκοδειλο ηταν στο καναλι του Παναμα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

περασμα απο το καναλι του παναμα το 1964 μια φωτογραφικη συλλογη με την τεχνολογια της εποχης εκεινης. απολαυστε τις......:shock:

σάρωση0006.jpg

σάρωση0007.jpg

ίσως απο τις ομορφότερες στιγμές ενός ναυτικού...... :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Το μονο που βλεπω να αλλαξε απο τοτε ειναι οι σιδηροδρομικες μηχανες ελξης, οι οποιες τωρα ειναι ασημενιες και με ενα κουβουκλιο στη μεση αντι για 2 στις ακρες οπως οι παλιες που φαινονται στη φωτο... :Very Happy:  Αναμφιβολα το περασμα του _Παναμα_ ειναι ανεπαναληπτο! Μακαρι να το ξαναπερναγα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !

----------


## mastrovasilis

και η συνέχεια.....
σάρωση0008.jpg

σάρωση0009.jpg

για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

παραθέτω απο ένα βιντεάκι κάποιες φωτό  τον τρόπο που διέρχονται και εξέρχονται τα καράβια από τον παναμά και όχι μόνο...
δείτε προσεχτικά την στάθμη του νερού απο λεκάνη σε λεκάνη.
10.jpg

20.jpg

31.jpg

42.jpg

53.jpg

αφιερωμένο σε όλο το φόρουμ.

----------


## mastrovasilis

και η συνέχεια
64.jpg

85.jpg

 :Wink:

----------


## k_chris

> Η πρωτη φορα που ειδα κροκοδειλο ηταν στο καναλι του Παναμα.


10 wres sthmenos ki egw na de krokodeilo kai telika mh sou pw ti eida

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μερικές φωτό από την ομορφότερη διώρυγα.
current-002.jpg

current-005.jpg

current-006.jpg

current-007.jpg

πηγή. http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/

----------


## moutsokwstas

χρειαστηκε να περασουν 65 χρονια για να εμφανιστει πλοιο του ρωσικου πολεμικου ναυτικου στη διωρυγα του παναμα. το <<ναυαρχος τσαμπανενκο>> διεσχισε τη διωρυγα μετα το περας των κοινων στρατιωτικων ασκησεων με τη βενεζουελα. οπως δηλωσε ο πρεσβευτης της ρωσιας στον παναμα, το πλοιο συνεχιζει την πορεια του κανονικα στον ειρηνικο. η μοναδικη φορα που ειχε συμβει κατι παρομοιο ηταν το 1944 κατα τη διαρκεια του β παγκοσμιου πολεμου, οταν τεσσερα σοβιετικα υποβρυχια μετα απο επισκευες περασαν απο τον ατλαντικο στον ειρηνικο, υπενθυμισε ο ρωσος διπλωματης. 

_πηγη_ *aegean times-06/12/08*

----------


## mastrovasilis

-Pilot: 180.0 
-Captain: 180.0
-SeaMan:180.0 sir
-Pilot: slow ahead
-Captain:slow ahead
-seaman:slow ahead now sir
οδηγιες δώθηκαν απο τον πιλότο και το operation για να διασχίσουμε το κανάλι του Παναμα ξεκινά. Πραγματικα πανέμορφη εμπειρια πολλές ώρες stand by αλλα πιστευω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικα στους Μαστροπανάγο - Μαστροκώστα  - Λεο - Thanasis89 - Sylver - Pontios Thessaloniki - Nikos - trakman και όλο το nautilia.

IMG_0975.JPG

είσοδος στη στην πρώτη λεκάνη
IMG_0980.jpg

ευθυγράμμιση πλοίου με τα τρενάκια
IMG_0992.JPG

και οι πόρτες κλείνουν
IMG_1000.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> -Pilot: 180.0 
> -Captain: 180.0
> -SeaMan:180.0 sir
> -Pilot: slow ahead
> -Captain:slow ahead
> -seaman:slow ahead now sir
> οδηγιες δώθηκαν απο τον πιλότο και το operation για να διασχίσουμε το κανάλι του Παναμα ξεκινά. Πραγματικα πανέμορφη εμπειρια πολλές ώρες stand by αλλα πιστευω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικα στους Μαστροπανάγο - Μαστροκώστα  - Λεο - Thanasis89 - Sylver - Pontios Thessaloniki - Nikos - trakman και όλο το nautilia.
> ...


Το κλασσικο παπαγαλιστικο μεταξυ πιλοτου-καπετανιου και ναυτη..!! :Razz: 
Βασιλη οπως εχουμε ξαναπει,οτι φωτο ανεβαινει απο κατι διαφορετικο που δεν το βλεπουμε και τοσο συχνα,ειναι τελεια,για αλλη μια φορα σ'ευχαριστω..!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

και οι πόρτες κλείνουν.
Mastrovasilis016.jpg

Mastrovasilis017.jpg

Mastrovasilis018.jpg

Mastrovasilis021.jpg

Mastrovasilis022.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα παρέα με την τροπική καταιγίδα να μας συντροφεύει.
Mastrovasilis023.jpg

Mastrovasilis025.jpg

Mastrovasilis033.jpg

Mastrovasilis044.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

και λίγο απο miraflores locks στην μεριά του ειρηνικού.
IMG_1025.JPG

IMG_1023.JPG

IMG_1024.JPG

IMG_1022.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες Βασίλη!!! Ευχαριστούμε...
Είδαμε την είσοδο από Ατλαντικό (και την πορεία για να μπείς στις πρώτες λεκάνες) και την έξοδο στον Ειρηνικό... Πόσες ώρες σας πήρε;

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες Βασίλη!!! Ευχαριστούμε...
> Είδαμε την είσοδο από Ατλαντικό (και την πορεία για να μπείς στις πρώτες λεκάνες) και την έξοδο στον Ειρηνικό... Πόσες ώρες σας πήρε;


παναγιώτη φίλε μου καλημέρα. το operation απο τον ατλαντικο μέχρι και τον ειρηνικο εμεις το κάναμε 18 ώρες και ο λόγος είναι γιατι εχεις πολύωρες καθυστερησεις ενδιάμεσα στο καναλι. κανονικα χωρις καμια καθυστέρηση λένε οτι κάνεις 6 ώρες.

----------


## Leo

Βασίλη συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα, με ταξίδεψες αντιπροσωπευτικότατα όλο το κανάλι, το οποίο έχω περάσει και πολλές.... φορές.  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σαι καλά Βασίλη για τις φωτογραφίες , απο το κανάλι ,που όσες φορές και να το περάσεις ,δεν το χορταίνεις !

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Βασίλη συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα, με ταξίδεψες αντιπροσωπευτικότατα όλο το κανάλι, το οποίο έχω περάσει και πολλές.... φορές.





> Να σαι καλά Βασίλη για τις φωτογραφίες , απο το κανάλι ,που όσες φορές και να το περάσεις ,δεν το χορταίνεις !


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια. πραγματικά όσες φορές και να το περάσεις νομίζεις ότι είναι για πρώτη φορά και περιμένεις με ανυπομονησία το operation. Να είμαστε καλά και να το ξαναπεράσουμε αλλά μέρα να είναι για να έχουμε και πιο πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ανακάλυψε ο mastrokostas ένα βίντεο που δειχνει το διάπλου της διώρυγας από ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο και το έβαλε στο θέμα της Celebrity. Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα τρο έχει η εταιρεία στη σελίδα της...



> Για ρίχτε μια ματιά στο βίντεο που υπάρχει εδώ,να δείτε το κανάλι του Παναμά καθώς και πολλά αλλά ενδιαφέροντα , όπως ότι ο πιλότος που είναι στο βαπόρι είναι Έλληνας ,αλλά και τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου που και αυτός είναι Έλληνας αλλά και ωραίος τύπος . 
> Η Selebrity σε ολα τα πλοια της ,εχει μηχανη-κουβερτα Ελληνες .

----------


## Apollo

Εδω ειναι αλλα 3 βιντεακια του Panama Canal:

Miraflores Locks (Timelapse): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rF4k375Mog&NR=1
Panama Canal Crossing (Timelapse): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vi19z4LEi0
Queen Elizabeth 2 Panama Canal Final Transit (Timelapse): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUNhV...eature=related

----------


## Natsios

Οι νέες διαστάσεις στο κανάλι του Παναμά. _"Όταν το 2014 ολοκληρωθούν_ 
_οι εργασίες, θα μπορούν να περνούν το κανάλι, post panamax, suezmax_ 
_και capes."_ 
Σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν ραγδαίες εξελίξεις και αλλαγές στο παγκόσμιο εμπόριο
και τα μεγέθη των πλοίων.

----------


## manolis_creta

και μια φωτογραφια απο μενα !
P6290756_panama.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε στην ιστοσελίδα *Cosmo.gr*

----------


## Tsikalos

Τις προάλλες (παρασκευή) στα Megastructures στο ΣΚΑΙ είχε τη διώρυγα του Παναμά και κάτι εργασίες επέκτασης που έκαναν. Το πρόλαβα στο τέλος αλλά τελικά φαίνετια πολύ πιο δύσκολο να την περάσεις από ότι αρχικά πίστευα.

----------


## Leo

_Με την ευκαιρία της επετείου 95 ετών από την λειτουργία της Διώρυγας του Παναμά τοπικός πράκτορας έστειλε στην δουλειά μου την συνημμένη φωτογραφία και τα λόγια_ 

_Η φωτογραφία είναι από τις 15 Αυγούστου 1914 πρώτη διέλευση από το ατμόπλοιο "ANCON"_

* The Panama Canal Celebrates Anniversary* 
*                95 Years of Safe, Reliable and Efficient Service*. 

*On Saturday, August 15, The Panama Canal celebrates his 95 years of service as an engine of global trade and National growth.  Since the steamship Ancon's inaguaral Canal passage August 15, 1914, the waterway has offered Safe, reliable and efficient service to more than 983,000 transits.  The Canal will reach the significant mark of one millon transits next year*.   

5217475-0015217475-001Outlook.jpg

*Source:* 
*Perez y Cia. (Panama)*
*Agents at The Panama Canal*

----------


## kyma202

Ειπε ο φιλος για το ντοκιμαντερ στον ΣΚΑΙ κ ετυχε να το εχω κατεβασει ολο το πακετο αυτων των ντοκιμαντερ, αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος για αυτο που δειχνει το καναλι ας μου πει...

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από τη Διώρυγα του Παναμά πάνω από το Coral Princess

panama.jpg panama_.jpg
Photo: Peter Westhead

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε τις διαστάσεις των πλοίων που θα μπορούν να περάσουν από τον Παναμά μετά την επέκταση του.

10628500_543281065802323_3543043768727969139_n.png

Μέχρι σήμερα μπορούν να περάσουν πλοία με μέγιστο μήκος: 294.3μ, πλάτος 32.2μ και βύθισμα 12μ
Μετά την επέκταση της διώρυγας  το μέγιστο μήκος των πλοίων που θα μπορούν να περάσουν θα είναι 366μ, πλάτος 49μ, βύθισμα 15μ 

Πηγη:http://www.eia.gov/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με την ανομβρίαπου πέφερε το φετεινό Ελνίονιο έχει πέσειο η στάθμη της λίμνης Γκατούν έτσι έχουν βγει περιορισμοί στα βυθίσματα. Με την συνημμένη ανακοίνωση που βγήκε την Παρασκευή για να περάσουν τα βαπόρια τη διωρυγα θα πρέπει αν έχουν μέγιστο βύθισμα TFW* 11,74 μέτρα. Ο περιορισμός ισχύει μέχρι τις 29 Απριλίου.


*Tropical Fresh Water

----------


## Nautilia News

Cosco_e-735x400.jpg
*Το πλοίο «Ανδρόνικος» της Cosco θα εγκαινιάσει τη νέα διώρυγα του Παναμά*

----------

